# Internet providers.



## Morgan2014 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi everyone. We moved to Spain in early January. We live in Calahonda and the internet was included in the price of the rent. but We are moving to La Cala in the next few weeks. Long term. As we are still quite new to Spain we are hoping that someone might give us some pointers as to the best quality internet providers in the La Cala area. ( we will just be a 10 minute walk from the town, down beside Aldi and the Galp petrol station ) any advice will be gratefully received. Thank you.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Have a look at Movistar for that area


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Teleast but might not be in area


----------



## Morgan2014 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thank you I will check out both providers


----------



## Gregorians (Oct 18, 2017)

Not specific to the op's original question, but I thought I'd share our recent experience with Movistar.

We're in a mid-size village in Catalunya and, like 29% of Spanish households, fibre access isn't yet an option. Even so, we've been using an ADSL connection in our rental place for the last month and we seem to consistently get around 12mbps, which is decent enough for general web browsing, using Netflix etc.

As we're shortly moving nearby, we tried getting a new connection organised through Movistar, who have a monopoly in the village. Then the comedy really began.

Movistar denied that our street exists. We pointed out that we already have Movistar ADSL in the same street and the whole exchange became even more Kafka-esque.

It was only when we asked whether the non-existence of our street meant that we could stop paying the bill for where we are right now that it finally got its act together. Ther problems seems to be that Movistar has farmed out most of its call / online chat help centres to Mexico and Columbia. Staff are poorly trained to boot.

Another thing to watch out for is that you'll pay a higher rate for doing it in store, rather than online.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

We are based in Calahonda, and use Avatel.....100mb fiber optic / Landline / & lots of British TV channels in HD. Their customer service speak perfect English, and they have an office in Calahonda.

40€ (including iva) per month....contract can be cancelled at anytime.

I would stay well away from movistar. Difficult to cancel contracts, and some of their equipment is dated. 

https://www.wikiker.com/en/Home


----------



## Anna Irles (Feb 6, 2018)

Try with aeromax (Wimax, Fiber Optic, landline..)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We've been with movistar for ten years with excellent service, no problems. For under €80 a month we have fibre optic fast internet, landline with the usual free unlimited national calls, unlimited free mobile with4GB internet, second mobile with 25 cents connection charge then unlimited free plus tv.

I read somewhere that the other companies like Telitec are movistar clients in that they buy off movistar,


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

danboy20 said:


> We are based in Calahonda, and use Avatel.....100mb fiber optic / Landline / & lots of British TV channels in HD. Their customer service speak perfect English, and they have an office in Calahonda.
> 
> 40€ (including iva) per month....contract can be cancelled at anytime.
> 
> ...


Not my experience of Movistar.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Megsmum said:


> Not my experience of Movistar.


Certainly not our experience with them.Been with Telefonica/Movistar for over 20years and in all that time only ever had one problem with a router which was not their fault and 24hours later brand new router in the post gratis but in hindsight whatever provider you use you will always get people who will whinge about it.The package we have now 300mb,400minutes of mobile calls,500minutes of UK calls and free national calls.Looked at other providers and none of them come close to what we pay now and if we have ever had to call always spoke to somebody in Madrid.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

I suppose, like the banking question, it´s down to personal experience. However, since I moved to Spain, I don´t think I´ve heard more complaints about any other company than Telefonica / Movistar. 

I was simply reporting my personal experience with them. One time I cancelled a monthly contact with them, and they kept trying to take money for 4 months + Late fees. 

When we had a Movistar connection in Calahonda, it was slow, and went on and off.....they couldn´t fault it after inspecting several times....we moved to Vodafone, and it was immediately a better connection and much faster. 

Someone also mentioned that a lot of their customer service agents are in Mexico....and that´s presuming you speak good enough Spanish to talk through technical details if something goes wrong.

The OP was specific to La Cala and Calahonda, and I simply cannot fault Avatel. 

Customer service agents speak perfect English......fiber optic starting at 100mb going up to 500mb + Free Landline Calls + 195 TV channels that plug directly from the router into your TV - no box, no IPTV. 

For 40 € per month??? Amazing deal.


----------



## Gregorians (Oct 18, 2017)

tarot650 said:


> whatever provider you use you will always get people who will whinge about it.



I'd say being cut off from the internet for a week is a good reason to "whinge".


----------

